# Portugese Citizenship, born in Macau



## jmac80 (Dec 31, 2019)

Hi All,

I'm so glad i found this site, i have an inquiry and was hoping someone would have an answer and can help.

I'm currently living in Canada and I am a Canadian Citizen. I was born in Macau in 1980. I did some research and it appears i may be able to acquire Portuguese citizenship by Jus Soli (by birth right) for those born in Macau before 1981. Can anyone shine some light on this matter? 

Any and all help is greatly appreciated!


----------

